# AUX option has disappeared on stock 2008 Jetta Wolfsburg stereo



## jenkin (May 8, 2009)

If I pressed the "CD" button twice my Jett'a stereo would display "AUX" and then it would pull audio from a jack that's inside the middle arm rest console. This worked great for playing songs from my iPhone.
However, after taking my car in to the dealer to have warrantee work done on the car because of a rattle behind the steering column, I no longer have the option to turn my stereo into AUX mode. I only realized this several days after taking the car in to be worked on. I cannot say for certain the two problems are related.
If I press the "CD" button twice, it simply stays on CD. I have tried plugging and unplugging the cord and everything I can think of. Before, there didn't even have to be a device connected to the AUX port for it to change. I'm perplexed and frustrated that my stereo has suddenly lost a feature I know it has.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: AUX option has disappeared on stock 2008 Jetta Wolfsburg stereo (jenkin)*

Phone call to the VW Service Manager... Tell them the symptoms, ask what they recoded on your car with their computer?


----------



## VW_Wolfie (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: AUX option has disappeared on stock 2008 Jetta Wolfsburg stereo (jenkin)*

Mine just did the same thing. Had the mechatronics unit replaced. Drove down the road AUX didn't work. Took it right back and the radio was throwing a fault code. Have to get the whole thing replaced.


----------



## ciotog (Dec 11, 2007)

Same thing just happened to me on my 07 GLI.
I replaced the battery in an emergency situation and now the AUX does not work.
Do I need to have the dealer recode for me?


----------



## basicdk (Aug 15, 2010)

This post may be a little late, but this happens when you disconnect the battery. It can be recoded in minutes through the ecu. Just stop by the dealership, you prob don't even need an appointment!


----------



## Nocturnx (Oct 11, 2010)

Ditto. Took my car to the dealership and had the radio recoded and now I have the Aux back.


----------



## BonBon Jetta07 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Thanks!*

I was worried cause my AUX was gone after I had the battery replaced in my car, but now I know what to do! 
Thanks


----------

